# What is the best Ua perm algorithm?



## FB Cubing (Nov 14, 2021)

Comment which one you use! Can everyone watch this video on the youtube app please.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 14, 2021)

I like this one too:
M2' u' M' u2' M' u' M2'


----------



## FB Cubing (Nov 14, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I like this one too:
> M2' u' M' u2' M' u' M2'


Wow I've never seen that one before! That is really cool! Might use that in solves.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 14, 2021)

FB Cubing said:


> Wow I've never seen that one before! That is really cool! Might use that in solves.


I think Filipe meant that as a joke. It's an absolutely garbage alg.


----------



## Cozy (Nov 14, 2021)

I personally use this one:
M2 U M U2' M' U M2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 14, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> I think Filipe meant that as a joke. It's an absolutely garbage alg.


I'm pretty serious. Why do you think it's bad?
You always turn the same direction and its 7STM
Also I can do it faster than the one with S moves


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 14, 2021)

Before we go on an intense argument, lets just move this argument somewhere else.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 14, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I'm pretty serious. Why do you think it's bad?
> You always turn the same direction and its 7STM
> Also I can do it faster than the one with S moves


It's very unergonomic and u moves are usually bad. U' is so much better than u'



CubeRed said:


> Before we go on an intense argument, lets just move this argument somewhere else.


lol. There isn't anything to debate here, Filipe just asked me why I thought it was bad.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 14, 2021)

I use the MU and RUS algs that are in the video, as well as M2 U M' U2 M U M2, depending on the AUF. For “easier” PLLs, such as the U perms and A perms, it is good to know multiple algs to use for different AUFs.


----------



## FB Cubing (Nov 14, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> I use the MU and RUS algs that are in the video, as well as M2 U M' U2 M U M2, depending on the AUF. For “easier” PLLs, such as the U perms and A perms, it is good to know multiple algs to use for different AUFs.


I used to use the M move alg but I have recently switched to the R U alg. Just seeing which is faster for me.


----------



## tsmosher (Nov 14, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> It's very unergonomic and u moves are usually bad. U' is so much better than u'


You're right. But then there's M moves vs. u' moves. I think that on a modern magnetic cube, for anyone who has trouble with M moves, u'/u2' are preferable, which tilts the decision toward Filipe's alg. The MCC of both algs is very close and nearly identical.

I use MU if doing it from the back or front. RUS/LUS if doing it from the side. RU if on a very large cube where M slice turns are not practical (something like 9x9+).


----------



## alexstore06 (Nov 15, 2021)

My cubing friends think I'm a noob for it but R U for life lol
I average high-30s and get a max tps of 6-7 doing the Ua perm, which is _really_ fast for me
Unfortunately, I also use R U for the Ub perm, which is _much_ slower. I'm probably gonna switch to M U for that one


----------



## ruffleduck (Nov 15, 2021)

alexstore06 said:


> My cubing friends think I'm a noob for it but R U for life lol
> I average high-30s and get a max tps of 6-7 doing the Ua perm, which is _really_ fast for me
> Unfortunately, I also use R U for the Ub perm, which is _much_ slower. I'm probably gonna switch to M U for that one


Your friends are wrong, RU is actually quite good with good fingertricks...


----------



## alexstore06 (Nov 15, 2021)

zzoomer said:


> Your friends are wrong, RU is actually quite good with good fingertricks...


What alg is that? I do Ub with bar on back...


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 15, 2021)

RUS U perms _are_ bad for OH, but not as bad as you make them out to be. You just need different fingertricks since the one you showed obviously needs two hands to pull off. How I would execute it:
R2 (ring pinky)
U' S' (index; single motion)
(change grip)
U2' (index middle or index index)
(change grip)
S
(change grip)
U' (index)
R2 (ring pinky)

I use the RUS U perms for 2H when I get the bar on left, but I don't (can't) do the swag execution. For R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 I roll both R2s and double flick the U2 with my left hand.


----------



## FB Cubing (Nov 15, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> RUS U perms _are_ bad for OH, but not as bad as you make them out to be. You just need different fingertricks since the one you showed obviously needs two hands to pull off. How I would execute it:
> R2 (ring pinky)
> U' S' (index; single motion)
> (change grip)
> ...


Fair enough. Some people would probably be able to do it really fast OH but I feel like it's hard to pull off and really inconsistent.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Nov 16, 2021)

Hey guys I I figured it out. The better Uperm out of the MU or RU choices is the one you can execute fastest!


----------



## FB Cubing (Nov 16, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Hey guys I I figured it out. The better Uperm out of the MU or RU choices is the one you can execute fastest!


so true.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 16, 2021)

these algs are so bad you will never forget

M D' M' U M D M' U2 M D' M' U M D M'

M' U2 M U' M' U2 M U' M' U2 M


----------



## FB Cubing (Nov 16, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> these algs are so bad you will never forget
> 
> M D' M' U M D M' U2 M D' M' U M D M'
> 
> M' U2 M U' M' U2 M U' M' U2 M


The bottom one is a classic alg that lazy people would use as it's really repetitive.


----------

